# BYU vs UTAH (poll)



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Poll Inbound!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't stand the Y but I voted realistically. I think they win and it wouldn't surprise me if they do it by a bit. Utah's D is what all this hinges on because their offense won't be enough to win alone unless Louie kicks fifteen field goals.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I can't stand the Y but I voted realistically. I think they win and it wouldn't surprise me if they do it by a bit. Utah's D is what all this hinges on because their offense won't be enough to win alone unless Louie kicks fifteen field goals.


Who logged in on RR's account???


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

GO UTES!!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Utes by 2 TD's. It'll be close throughout, but I think they will pull ahead by 14 with just a few minutes left and not look back.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah what he said, thanks Frogger


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Utes only because I heard they are on God's bad side right now, so they will be missing their 12th player. :wink: :lol: It will be close, but Utes are playing at home, that is the edge.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Utes by 2 TD's. It'll be close throughout, but I think they will pull ahead by 14 with just a few minutes left and not look back.


Want to bet? I win, you date "cutter" and find out what thats all about. You win and... well, I'll let you make the condition there, but it can't be too out of control. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've screwed up too many predictions this year, that anything I say has no reliability. Both are very good teams. I'll enjoy watching the game. I HOPE my Cougars win, but I'm placing no bets. Anything can happen in this game. The last three years, it has come to the last play- and that's what makes it great. The only thing I know for certain, is that the West Jordan Macey's is having a tailgate party before the game, with $3 steak lunch, all sorts of games, and drawings for game tickets. So I'll be there around 11:30 or so. Should be fun. 

Go Cougs!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll be watching Weber State. 
What time does the BYU/ Utah game start?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I'll be watching Weber State.
> What time does the BYU/ Utah game start?


4:00


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://1280thezone.com/images/uploads/a ... 20song.mp3

I couldn't help but think of HOGAN while listening. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Q)*what's the difference between a U of U grad student and a Large pizza?
*A)*The pizza can feed a family!

*Q)*If you see a ute fan on a bike, why should you not swerve to hit him?
*A)*It could be your bike.

*Q)*What do you get when you put the girlfriends of a dozen Ute fans in one room?
*A)*A full set of teeth.

They tried to perform the nativity scene at the U last year, but they had to cancel it....
*Q)*why?
*A)*They couldn't find a wise man or a virgin.

Four fans of different teams went hiking. There was a BYU fan, Utah fan, WSU fan, and a USU fan. As they climbed the mountain, they argued who was the most loyal to their school.
When they reached the summit, the WSU fan proved his loyalty yelling, "This is for the Wildcats!" throwing himself from the mountain. The USU fan not wanting to be outdone, yelled, "This is for the Aggies!" and plunged to his death. The BYU fan then shouted, "This is for everyone else!" and pushed the Ute fan over the edge.

One day in an elementary school in Salt Lake City, UT, a teacher asks her class if the Utah Utes are their favorite football team. The whole class says yes, except for Little Jimmy.

The teacher asks, "What's your favorite football team Jimmy?"

Little Jimmy says, "The BYU Cougars "

The teacher asks, "Well, why is that?"

Little Jimmy says, "Well, my dad is a Cougar fan, my mom is a Cougar fan, I guess that makes me a Cougar fan."

The teacher angered by his reply says, "If your dad was a moron and your mom was an idiot what would that make you?"

Little Jimmy says, "Well, I guess that would make me a Utah fan."

*Q)*How do you tell the difference between a BYU coed and a U of U coed?
*A)*The BYU coed is looking for a husband. The U coed is looking for the father.

So, Kyle Whittingham grew so frustrated at his inability to beat the Cougs the last two years, he decided to watch BYU's practice in disguise and ask Bronco why he's been so successful. Bronco replied I have smart players, let me demonstrate, so he calls Max Hall over to him and asks. Who is your fathers, brothers, nephew. Max instantly replies Bronco, that's easy, that'd be me. Kyle Whittingham left very impressed.

The next day at practice, Kyle asks Brian Johnson BJ, who is your fathers brothers nephew. BJ thinks and thinks and thinks and finally says, Wouldn't that be me? Kyle is furious and yells, NO YOU IDIOT, IT'S MAX HALL!!!!!!

*Q)*Whats the difference between a porcupine and Rice Eccles Stadium?
*A)*The porcupine has 20,000 pricks on the outside.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I hate to admit that I was wrong about the BYU/Air Force game...sadly, BYU won and was the better team.

As far as this week's game goes, I hope I am wrong. As soon as BYU, TCU, and Utah started receiving attention and when all were undefeated, I predicted that TCU would beat BYU, Utah would beat TCU, and then BYU would beat Utah. I hope I am wrong, but I still feel that way. I guess that's the pessimist in me....Go Utes!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Well, I hate to admit that I was wrong about the BYU/Air Force game...sadly, BYU won and was the better team.


 Dang there is hope for you, admitting you were wrong! Very wrong, but wrong indeed. *()* -~|- -()/>- -()/- *(())*


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I can't stand the Y but I voted realistically. *I think they win and it wouldn't surprise me if they do it by a bit.* Utah's D is what all this hinges on because their offense won't be enough to win alone unless Louie kicks fifteen field goals.


I never thought I would see the day.

For once I hope Riley is right when it comes to BYU football.

I think it will be a close game. Utah deserves to be favored but I still like the Cougars chances of pulling off the upset.

Shane


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bronco Mendenhall, after living a full life, died. When he got to heaven, God was showing him around when they came to a modest little house with a faded Cougars flag in the window.

"This house is yours for eternity," said God. "This is very special, not everyone gets a house up here."

The coach felt special, indeed, and walked up to his house. On his way up the porch, he noticed another house just around the corner. It was a 3-story mansion that had a 50 foot tall flagpole with an enormous UTES flag, and in every window was the UTE logo.

The coach looked at God and said, "God, I'm not trying to be ungrateful, but I have a question. I was a good coach. I went to bowl games, sent a bunch of my players on to the pros, and I turned around the entire BYU football program."

God said, "So, what's your question?"

"Well," said the coach, "Why does Kyle Whittingham get a better house than me?"

God responded, "Oh that's not Whittingham's house, that's mine".


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I would rather bathe in a giant tub of rotting, dead, stinky, slimy, grotesque, heinous, egregious, nasty, foul, odious, repulsive, repugnant, revolting, atrocious, vile, wretched, loathsome, smashed animal carcasses than see BYU beat the Utes this week. Or for that matter, ever see anyone in my family attend school at the bysmal disgrace that is BYU. 


_/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O 




-O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> *I would rather bathe in a giant tub of rotting, dead, stinky, slimy, grotesque, heinous, egregious, nasty, foul, odious, repulsive, repugnant, revolting, atrocious, vile, wretched, loathsome, smashed animal carcasses* than see BYU beat the Utes this week. Or for that matter, ever see anyone in my family attend school at the bysmal disgrace that is BYU.


So, you are saying you went to the "U"?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > *I would rather bathe in a giant tub of rotting, dead, stinky, slimy, grotesque, heinous, egregious, nasty, foul, odious, repulsive, repugnant, revolting, atrocious, vile, wretched, loathsome, smashed animal carcasses* than see BYU beat the Utes this week. Or for that matter, ever see anyone in my family attend school at the bysmal disgrace that is BYU.
> 
> 
> So, you are saying you went to the "U"?


Actually, I went to BYU. :wink:

Nah, I'm currently at SUU down in Cedar City. Clearly the best academic school in Utah. How else would I know what all those words mean that you bolded? :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > > *I would rather bathe in a giant tub of rotting, dead, stinky, slimy, grotesque, heinous, egregious, nasty, foul, odious, repulsive, repugnant, revolting, atrocious, vile, wretched, loathsome, smashed animal carcasses* than see BYU beat the Utes this week. Or for that matter, ever see anyone in my family attend school at the bysmal disgrace that is BYU.
> ...


Typing words you got from your professor doesn't mean you know what they mean. 

I am a U of U grad, but I still know the best football in the state is played in LaVell Edwards stadium. *(())*


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I am a U of U grad, but I still know the best football in the state is played in LaVell Edwards stadium. *(())*


 :shock: 
You are a U of U grad and a BYU fan? What? Why? I believe some people would call that being a traitor. I'm too nice to use that word though. :mrgreen:

Seriously just out of curiosity, when you attended the U did you cheer for their sports teams? What motivated you to join the dark side? :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I am a U of U grad, but I still know the best football in the state is played in LaVell Edwards stadium. *(())*
> ...


I grew up a BYU fan, but always cheered for Utah unless they were playing the Y. My dad graduated from the U then got his Masters from the Y. I started to dislike the U while I was attending the U. The amount of anti-Mormon stuff I heard DAILY turned me off big time. I attended the U because of their excellent engineering program, not because of their sports programs. FWIW, my brother has the same degree from the same school and he is a U fan. We even attended many classes together, yet came out with different views on this and MANY subjects. Did I mention he is the 'smart' one of the two of us according to those who know us both?  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

BYU will prevail 42-41 in the most epic Holy War of all time. The Cougar offense, with nothing to lose, will come out breathing fire and spitting nails and the Ute defense will be taken completely by surprise. The Ute offense will also have no trouble moving the ball against the helpless Cougar defense, but they will come up short of the end zone a couple of times and have to rely on Louie for field goals, setting the stage for BYU to get the ball in the final minute and drive down the field and score to win by 1 point to the horror of Ute nation. Then the Cougars will go play in the Vegas Bowl and the Utes in the Poinsettia Bowl just like last year. _/O


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

The "Y" by 3


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > *I would rather bathe in a giant tub of rotting, dead, stinky, slimy, grotesque, heinous, egregious, nasty, foul, odious, repulsive, repugnant, revolting, atrocious, vile, wretched, loathsome, smashed animal carcasses* than see BYU beat the Utes this week. Or for that matter, ever see anyone in my family attend school at the bysmal disgrace that is BYU.
> 
> 
> So, you are saying you went to the "U"?


 -_O- :rotfl: -_O- :rotfl:

BYU 38, Utah 34


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What is the only university in the nation that would consider firing the head coach for putting together 3 seasons of 11-1 football? UNIVERSITY of UTAH if the 3 losses come from BYU.

What is the only university that would retain a head coach for producing 1-11 seasons in football? UNIVERSITY of UTAH if the 3 wins come against BYU.

Above is no joke. _(O)_


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

UTAH 52 Cougars 21, maybe a little dejavu from '04? I think so.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I think we are primed for another epic 34-31 score with BYU coming out on top and then going on to the Sugar Bowl!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> I think we are primed for another epic 34-31 score with BYU coming out on top and then going on to the Sugar Bowl!


it won't happen either way Boise St. is not going to lose. I hate those little smurfs


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> I think we are primed for another epic 34-31 score with BYU coming out on top and then going on to the Sugar Bowl!


More like the toilet bowl. Even if the Y wins their probably gonna be packing their bags for the coveted Poinsetta Bowl. Even if BSU loses they are going to need nothing short of a small miracle to get a BCS game.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Of course, they could take the attitude of the regular Utes fan and just say: as long as we beat BYU we don't care about anything else. Why do Ute fans want to play an 0-10 BYU team?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Of course, they could take the attitude of the regular Utes fan and just say: as long as we beat BYU we don't care about anything else. Why do Ute fans want to play an 0-10 BYU team?


your a little odd. Can't quite figure you out. Which team are you rooting for? :|


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm cheering on BYU but have to be realitic. I really feel the U has the quicker team which means a lot in college sports. I think the U gets more motivated for the game, because to them it's more than football (maybe??).


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I'm cheering on BYU but have to be realitic. I really feel the U has the quicker team which means a lot in college sports. I think the U gets more motivated for the game, because to them it's more than football (maybe??).


OK, thanks now I understand your posts


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I really think it goes both ways, that is why it is such a good rivalry. You look at any other good rivalry and it is the same way, they hate each other and want them to lose every game. Ours is not different. The only difference is we are in a smaller conference so it would make since to want both teams to do well so that our conference looks better where as in larger conferences it doesn't matter as much. I know many BYU fans that hate Utah and want them to lose every game and look bad doing it. I promise it goes both ways. I will say that Utah fans might want it a bit more just because of the thrashing we took when LaVelle was there. Now that it has been even it works both ways. I actually liked them when LaVelle was there just liked Utah more. Crowton pretty much ruined it for me, I don't mind Bronco I think he is a good coach I just think he is extremely arrogant. But, why not he has turned the program around. Urban Myer was the same way he just didn't stick around


----------

